# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  wunderflex/ tilux sheeting

## jul

if you bagged up for proper disposal some tilux /wunderflex sheeting that was broken into pieces without protective overalls on , then washed the clothes you had on(seperatly from others)in the washing machine would the clothes likely to have fibers on them ?would you conntaminate your washer or the other clothes in the drawers you put the clothes in id appreciate some help googling says different things on different sites,thanks

----------


## cyclic

> if you bagged up for proper disposal some tilux /wunderflex sheeting that was broken into pieces without protective overalls on , then washed the clothes you had on(seperatly from others)in the washing machine would the clothes likely to have fibers on them ?would you conntaminate your washer or the drawers you put the cljothes in id appreciate some help googling says different things on different sites,thanks

  Most likely no to both questions but no one can give an absolute answer. 
The asbestos in sheeting is very low in content as opposed to the asbestos rope and insulation I have used/removed, so you have a better chance of winning lotto first division. 
My wife of 40 years shows no signs of asbestos related disease after having washed my cloathes all this time. 
Hope this helps to ease your fears.

----------


## jul

thankyou for your reply cyclic....Did  u not wear disposible overalls when working with the asbestos?

----------


## cyclic

> thankyou for your reply cyclic....Did  u not wear disposible overalls when working with the asbestos?

  No, I'm referring to the period before asbestos was considered dangerous. I started my apprenticeship in 1963.

----------


## jul

anyone else have any knowledge on this subject please

----------


## jul

hi does anyone know if tilux sheets give off fibers when broken by hand and ripped out ?

----------


## oldtrack123

> hi does anyone know if tilux sheets give off fibers when broken by hand and ripped out ?

  Hi 
The base material for Tilux is still asbestos cement
Should be treated exactly the same way as any asbestos cement sheeting  
PeterQ

----------


## Bloss

> Hi 
> The base material for Tilux is still asbestos cement
> Should be treated exactly the same way as any asbestos cement sheeting  
> PeterQ

    :What he said:  so use masks gloves etc and try to minimise how much the tilux breaks as much as you can.

----------


## jul

Thankyou Bloss, what about the clothes we wore when we just pulled the sheets out im worried about them having had fibers on them and i washed them in our machine do u know if that would contaminate the washer or other clothes washed after :Confused: ?

----------

